# Simple Animated Bodybag Tutorial



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a simple animated bodybag I whipped out using another reindeer motor.

Enjoy! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another approach to routing the wire to the legs would be to install an eye bolt partway between the motor and the base of the legs, then pass the wire through the eye and up to the attachment point on the legs. That would give you a run of wire parallel to the backboard before angling up to the legs and should fix the issue of the wire showing through the trash bags.

Another fine use of a reindeer motor!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Dat's da bomb!

Gotta go find a reindeer motor.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, this would work really well with a wiper as well. Nice work.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool. 
Simple.
Quick.
Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Your creativity is NUTS, brother. Keep up the good work. I love it.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful prop. Simple and effective. Well done sir.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Why can I only hear the video? I have this problem all the time.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really nice tutorial SLAM...you can so tell you are a MOD on another forum.... You have a thoroughness about you that seems rare for a newbie. And then other times...you mystify me. Really well done!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent tut. I was a little scared at first when you started zipping through in speed mode. 
I thought, You gotta be kidding me... I know it said simple, But there's nooooo waaay I'm ever going to be able to figure this out! Silly me I should have known you wouldn't do that.
Nice job. Thanks!


----------

